# Chemical frame surface removal



## devon.bradbury.93 (Sep 14, 2014)

Looking for assistance on how to remove the surface paint, while retaining the pitting and patina texture of the vintage feel and look. Any ideas on how I will achieve this and what I require materials wise would be significantly appreciated. 
Cheers.


----------



## Bozman (Sep 14, 2014)

Take 5 Gallons of Water add a container of Crystal DRANO and place the item in the container. Leave it in overnight. ALL THE PAINT will sluff off. Make sure you use chemical resistant gloves and protective eye wear as DRANO is caustic lye and hazardous. You can dispose of it down your drain and your pipes clean out rather nicely.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 14, 2014)

Hmmm, never tried draino for paint removal. Here is a frame that was stripped with Jasco paint remover. It left all the rust so I should have blasted the frame saving me time and money. This paint remover works in a matter of seconds and no waiting or soaking overnight.





Just added a picture of the frame before it was stripped.


----------

